# How long do I wait??



## Imserious22 (Aug 8, 2012)

We were looking on Petfinder.com for a second dog and recently found one we thought we would like to meet. Contacted the rescue group, put in an application, were told the foster parents were out of town and we would be contacted when they were available. It's been 4 days so far and we are getting a little anxious! We really want to meet her and find out if she is right for us! Just contacted the rescue group again today to see if they have any idea of a time frame but nothing back yet... Oh, and on top of it all, went to the local Humane Society today with my grandparents since they hadn't been there ever and found a sweet little boy that I think would do really well with our dog.

So my question is... how long do we wait to hear back before considering adopting another dog? I feel like I have some obligation since I put in an application and I know it's only been 4 days but when you are waiting like this, it seems like a long time!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

well, if you have found another dog, you have found another dog. You have no obligation to wait on the other group.


----------

